# Cannabis Butter 4EVER! Cooking Times and Techniques



## ChronicObsession (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have been reading through Google searches on how to extract THC from buds into a fat source such as butter for the reasons of getting high without INHALING it. For those of you aware, yes there are a lot of pages on this topic, and a few on RIU. However I am posting this thread because I have been doing my own butter, and I want to set the record straight about cooking times and how to go about it. Many will say there are many ways to do marijuana butter, and that is true. However my personal goal is to make a good extraction without burning/losing any THC from the plant/butter. Why do so many sources suggest for curious chefs to cook their nuggets up to 24 hours? They say cooking it for long times reduces the cannabis flavor, and that is supposed to be a plus. but fuck wasting more gas and possibly ruining the THC from our expensive buds. Here is how I do my shit.

1. EQUIPMENT.
a. double-boiler, a real one or just a small pot in a big pot.
b. weed
c. unsalted COW butter
d. stove
e. strainer/cheeseclothe/pantyhose, NOT papertowels, toilet paper, those are absorbant
f. container to catch your radioactive cow butter
g. some milk, less than a cup I think...
h. a coffee cup or any drinking container that is small for one serving.

there are more things you can add to make this fancy, like ventilation for the sweet dank goodness cooking, but the above are your basics. Next, follow these simple concepts before you light the fire under your boiler.

1. butter/ganja RATIOS. For sacks of bud, regs/middies only, I use 1 part weed to 5 parts butter. In this example, I used 1/4lb of butter to 25 grams of nice middies. Butter comes out strong as fuck, because you don't want to give up a sack for butter that doesn't put you down real well . Again, that's 125 grams of DAIRY butter, non salted, to 25 grams of normal/mid bud. If you only have 10 grams of bud, then use 50 grams of butter. Weight it out so you get the golden ratio.

2. Cooking Methods. Here are just a few ideas of what I do and what I don't think should be done, because many people post methods that go contrary to good marijuana sense, like cooking it for 24 hours and what not. I double boil my shit. Why? I don't have a crockpot, but those are good too if you use thermometer because their temp control has a wide range and its prob. not accurate. Plus, just cooking this on open flame in a frying pan can result in mediocre butter because of THC being converted/destroyed. People will say that adding water to the butter/MJ helps avoid burning and eliminates doubleboiler setups. Again I say fuckthat, cook the weed in pure butter on a safe source of heat like steam/boiling water from my setup + I do not add water to my weed during the cooking because I prefer the bud to be in contact with fat at all times. I do not use vegetable oil or Margarine. Although cookie recipes may call for oil and not butter, you will do yourself a lot of good by making your cannabis butter with REAL butter. And I have not seen any baking fails brought on by substituting butter for oil IMO.

okay okay! SO I told you some things of what not to do, and before I make this thing any more confusing, let's move on to really cooking it.

First, setup the double boiler, this means if you have 2 pots of differnt sizes, get your bigger pot about 1/3 full of boiling water and then set your 1/4lb stick of unsalted Dairy butter into the small pot, putting this small pot into the big pot of boiling water. If you did it right, you should not have any worry of the boiling water overflowing into the pot with the butter in it.

TAKE YOUR TIME!!! you are making art here, so don't bork anything up with impatience. It only takes 2 hours to do this right. And remember, I am assuming you are using a small pot with butter inside of a bigger pot of boiling water, like I did.

While you are waiting for the butter to become melted and hot, grind up your 25 grams of middies with a real marijuana grinder. Or a coffee grinder/blender, just don't lose your MJ powder. 

After about 25 minutes of boiling the bigger pot that has the smaller butter pot inside, you should see the boiling water has heated up the smaller pot enough so that the butter inside is also at it's highest temp possible. Now you add in your bud powder that you crushed from the whole buds. Go for a mix consistency that does not leave any MJ material from heaping above the butter line. We want the MJ submerged but not compact, as that can slow down the thermal currents that move the buttery liquid around the herbs. Maybe you could have a bowl 
We want this to cook for 90 minutes, keep your big pot with the water boiling at a slow roll, I did not have to refill the pot of water and I shut it off after 90 minutes when the boiling water had reduced to a significantly low level anyway. Stir your bud/butter. Stir it atleast every 15 minutes. Put your face in front of the smaller pot with the butter in it and inhale the sweet smell, but don't let the steam that is around to get your face too!

90 minutes went by, you checked your stove a few times since then and everything went well. Shut it down, wait a minute for the butter to cool just a bit, then get your strainer and catch container ready. I used an old margarine tub for catching the butter. Wipe off the dripping water from the bottom of your butter pot and begin filtering the butter through a strong strainer or cheesecloth. If you had the Ch. cloth than you want to squeeze the hell out of it, as if you were holding onto the testicle of some dog that was biting your face off! if you had the strainer and it's a good one, use the flat part of a spoon to squeeze the rest of the butter out. 

Now you have your finished product, and a pile of buttery herb. Put the cup of milk into pot that had the budder/herb and put the herb back in that pot with the milk. Just carefully heat up the milk/MJ until you just get a tiny simmer and then shut it off. Strain that into your coffee mug. Now DRINK IT!!!! but wait 'til the liquid is cool enough that it doesn't scold. Then get close to your couch because of the green invisible sledgehammer that is about to pound your brain and motor functions! Took me about an hour before the drink worked. If you haven't already, put your hot marijuana butter container into the fridge before you get soo stoned from the milk drink.

Well guys, my mobil internet dried up thx to a funky broken modem for 4 months, and this is my 1st post since then. I hope you enjoyed my guide to cannabis butte. safe cooking!


----------



## sunni (Oct 13, 2011)

very well done.. i think we do have a lot of sources on here especially the stick threads on things like this !
im going to be doing my sticky thread with lots of recipies as well when i find the time between school and work ,
thanks for the thread!


----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 13, 2011)

thx for checking this out. I was interested in doing the firecracker thing too, but then everytime I wanted to get high I would have to do 'em. With good butter, I just break off a piece from the freezer and swallow it, washing it down with just a few ounces of warm milk 


sunni said:


> very well done.. i think we do have a lot of sources on here especially the stick threads on things like this !
> im going to be doing my sticky thread with lots of recipies as well when i find the time between school and work ,
> thanks for the thread!


----------

